# ICE Updates



## icebucketjohn

North Reservoir (Portage Lakes) was completely covered with skim ice & snow Monday morning, 11/25; Old State Park will undoubtedly have a little more ice.


----------



## mrphish42

COME onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ICE...... John....8 day has days in the 30ies but more important, all of the nights are to be in the 20ies.....I'm really getting the urge.....to scratch that itch......I know that you are there also.....and I'm sure with each passing day and every word that guys read or speak on the ice fishing subject......the tension grows.......Jon Sr. PS. WE ARE NOT ALONE ON THIS......


----------



## goodday

used to be real good ice fishing at north for crappie, went down hill with the weeds gone


----------



## icebucketjohn

One can still pick a few nice crappie through the ice. I caught a dozen 2 yrs ago that were very nice size.


----------



## mrphish42

goodday.......Big Daddy and his son nick.......did fairly good on the spring fishing (open water style) at North Res. this year....Would hope that given the right conditions that there are still more catachable panfish there....guess a bunch of us will have to give it a try and see experience.....Jon Sr.


----------



## Big Joshy

just checked the long range forecast and its looking like somewhere next weekend someone will be on the ice somewhere in ohio. they are saying every night will get down below freezing from this saturday on, and a bigger cold snap comes next wednesday night. From there the rest of the week is highs around or just above freezing and lows around 18. So someone might have to decide between saturday of gun season, or ice fishing what a great problem to have.


----------



## icebucketjohn

... My gear isn't quite ready to hit the ice yet eventhough I'm ready to do so. Have to check the lantern and auger yet.


----------



## Big Daddy

North can be pretty good through the ice. There are quality crappie and gills in there, if you can find them.

Open water in the early Spring, you can get some decent crappies too.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Friday 11/26 7:05 am Just drove past North Reservor (Portage Lakes). It's completely frozen. Hower Lake off State Mill is partially frozen. Long Lake is wide open. East Reservoir has skim ice at the Clock Tower.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sunday morn... top of the morn guys. It looks like it got a little colder last night around the Akron area... down to the 20's I'd guess. I'll take a drive to Old State Park and report those ice conditions sometime today.


----------



## icebucketjohn

What ice????? After today's temps in the low 40's and nearly an all day rain in NE Ohio, this will set up back atleast 2 weeks. * *


----------



## Reellucky

Michigan ice will be ready this weekend!


----------



## icebucketjohn

UP or lower?


----------



## Reellucky

Lower could be a go from what I'm hearing. They never got the rain, but they are getting the snow. The weather looks like ice will be building all this week. Lakes under 100 acres are seeing 1-3 inches. But I'm hoping to get on a bigger lake like Devil's by Sunday or Monday. The Upper is coming around, but they are getting more snow and the bigger Lakes are taking time. Devil's is about a 2 hour ride from my house. Fished it last year for the first time with positive results. Nice clear lake, good depth and shallow flats.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Weather conditions for ice formation in NE Ohio this first week of December aren't that great.... aren't bad either.. We;ll see how the week fairs. I'll keep posting on what I see and hear around the Akron area


----------



## hardwaterfan

thanks for the updates. forecast isnt great but every day is below average. average high for Dec 11 is 40 and low is 27 so anything better than that is a blessing. we'll be out there soon!!!

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/44087?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## icebucketjohn

Weds., 12/2:
Mogadore: West of St Rt 43 - Wide Open
East of St Rt 43 - Iced over, including Congress Lake Rd & Palm Rd
Springfield Lake: Wide Open
Nesmith Lake: Wide Open
East Reservoir: Wide Open
North Reservoir: 50% Skim Ice


----------



## peple of the perch

I want the nights to be in the teens


----------



## mrphish42

IBJohn.......Between CLR and Palm Rd. is where you will probably (most likely) find the first sightings of the first brave(gotta be the first one) on the lake kinda guys.....Just the right temp's for a few nights......and that area can have 3 inches (or close to it) and thats all it will take to put those first guys out there......You might find some small ponds that could be fishable also then, but I'm talking about a body of water that large......Looks like a stint of colder weather,after tomorrows warmer temps........Jon Sr.


----------



## wave warrior

peple of the perch said:


> I want the nights to be in the teens


long term forcast has it!!next mon overnight low is 4* in dover!! all local ponds have 1" of ice and building! wont be long for some fishable ice!! dam shame i have surgery on dec 8...(right rotator cuff tear)just when things are locking up!! guess it may be a blessing in disguise as i will be off work next 2-4 months!! now if i can just find someone to drill my holes and set up my shantie!! LOL!! Dr. said i'll need lots of ice for rehab...I AGREE!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

mrphish42: I sent you a PM last night.

IBJ


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN..........Just checked my PM's... it didn't come thru....There's plenty of room( I'm up there in count) but it wasn't because I was full....get a chance, try it again......Thanks.....Jon Sr.


----------



## icebucketjohn

mrphish42:I simply said it was nice to meet you and hope we're on the ice this year also. Like I said, I felt a little quirky not telling Mark immediately of my new job, but I hope everything is ok. 

BTW, I counted over 25 deer across the lake when I was doing my patrolling last night. One huge, monster 6 pt buck. He easily could've been a 8 or 10 pt. (Didnt see any sign of intruders, trespassers or incursions). 

Cheers.


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN.....Thanks for the note.....Got my sights set on the first of next week at Mog....CLR.....if the temps go as forcasted.....I'm sure Mark is quite OK with who you are in reality....Well, I'm just waiting to hear from him this morning.......we are going to Lake Erie with Van (Fishers of Men) to see if we can jerk up some of those late season "JUMBO PERCH".....Man, I love to pull up those "hump headed monsters".....Have a good week......ice is in our near future.......Jon Sr. PS. Cool about the deer. Since you patrol at those hours, I'm sure you'll have some very strange animal encounters as time goes on.


----------



## icebucketjohn

If ice conditions are good at Mogadore, I'll join ya in morning hours. 
Good luck with those perch.. Just dont forget to call me when dinner is ready!!

PS I was an avid ice fisherman decades before I was Ranger!


----------



## krustydawg

wave warrior said:


> now if i can just find someone to drill my holes and set up my shantie!! LOL!!


You buy the beer and I will make swiss cheese out of the ice for ya ! LOL !


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN....I got you covered....saved us a time slot to fish....phone is turned on to call( fish dinner). Now it's like a fine "SCOTCH"......just add ice!!!!!. Ah yes, hope that you enjoy that new ice outfit(rod & reel) and will shortly have it all set up........Jon Sr.


----------



## mrphish42

Krusty.....You get him to buy the beer and there will never br a shortage of holes for him to fish in..In the MEAN TIME......looks like rattletraprex...might just have a very sore shoulder him-self....all of those holes to drill ....Wave Warrior.....best of luck on that soon to be done surgery and a quick and speedy recovery to you. Jon Sr.PS.....it's not jiggin the pole thats going to be tough.....but it's sure going to limit the power in your "HOOK SET".......


----------



## icebucketjohn

mrphish42: currently rigging it up with 4 lb Stren Hi Viz with a clear leader.. Cant wait


----------



## bassmastermjb

Icebucket,have you seen the albino buck? I haven't seen it in a couple of years.He sticks out like a sore thumb from across the lake.You'll have your hands full, alot of poachers on your side of the lake...........Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn

Spent 2 hours in the inner perimter yesterday driving & walking lanes, fields & woods. Never saw a track from any trespassers. Nobody has mentioned an albino nor have I seen it since my starting to work there Sept 22nd.


----------



## sam kegg

hope this lil warm up doesnt screw things up


----------



## mrphish42

Easy SAM..........It's on the way guy......gotta have "FAITH".......Jon SR.


----------



## bassmastermjb

By the looks of the weather forecast,I'll be sitting on the ice somewhere come Monday morning.Have a couple decent places not far from me that have been iced over for the past 2 weeks.Will be out checking the ice thickness Saturday or Sunday...........Mark


----------



## harrison08

peple of the perch said:


> I want the nights *to be in the teens*


So did R. Kelly! Man, I couldnt resist that one!


----------



## Crappieking2001

dam shame i have surgery on dec 8...(right rotator cuff tear)just when things are locking up!! guess it may be a blessing in disguise as i will be off work next 2-4 months!! now if i can just find someone to drill my holes and set up my shantie!! LOL!! Dr. said i'll need lots of ice for rehab...I AGREE!!!:p[/QUOTE said:


> I need the same assitant. Dec 5th (right rotator cuff tear) maybe we can get a package deal, 2 one arm ice fisherman, was wondering if i should get everything ready just in case some savior will drill holes and set up my shanty,
> i can't even get my shanty down from the top of my garage.
> so all krusty needs is beer? I've been practicing doing things with my left,
> if ya know what i mean, met ice bucket john while trying to scratch the itch for some crappies at mogadore. good luck wit your surgery wave. was a pleasure meeting you ice bucket john.


----------



## krustydawg

Crappieking2001 said:


> Me like BEER !!!!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan

on Dec 3rd, 1982 the high was 77 degrees. (record high for today's date)


----------



## wave warrior

krustydawg said:


> You buy the beer and I will make swiss cheese out of the ice for ya ! LOL !


got ya covered Matt!!! two holes per beer and you'll be good and drunk by the time i'm done searching!! LOL!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Crappieking2001 said:


> I need the same assitant. Dec 5th (right rotator cuff tear) maybe we can get a package deal, 2 one arm ice fisherman, was wondering if i should get everything ready just in case some savior will drill holes and set up my shanty,
> i can't even get my shanty down from the top of my garage.
> so all krusty needs is beer? I've been practicing doing things with my left,
> if ya know what i mean, met ice bucket john while trying to scratch the itch for some crappies at mogadore. good luck wit your surgery wave. was a pleasure meeting you ice bucket john.


Same here CK2001. I can fish one handed. I'd be happy to drill holes. I just wont bait your hook or assist you to the restroom!


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN........My My......are we a bit "picky"....this evening. HAHA.....Awful jovial....since your tackles all set to go. Jon SR.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Had the same section to patrol as last night... spent over 2 hrs in the inside perimeter and another couple at Mogadore. Ice on Mogadore from St Rt 43 Eastward. No test holes have been drilled at Congress Lake Rd Parking Lot nor Palm Rd/Saxe Rd Parking Lot. 

_*IT NEEDS TO GET COLDER!*_


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN.......Sounds like a quiet shift.....You'll love the 8 day "cast". Nights (starting tonite) low 20s...may be a teen or two.....tossed in. All that can't hurt......couple crazy daytime temp's mixed in.....We'll see what weekend brings......Jon Sr........


----------



## icebucketjohn

Most likely, I'll get the "northern region" to patrol tonight... Ladue Reservoir & East Branch; therefore, I wont get a chance to check Mogadore.

Figured some "adventurous ice-fisherman" will be drilling holes at Palm Rd or Congress Lake Rd on by Saturday, 12/6. We'll see.

(Oh by the way, did see over 25 deer again "across the pond" along with a nice flock of turkeys.... or so. Alls quiet over there. Talked to some other plant workers They hadnt seen or heard of the albino deer in a number of years. 

Will stop at Marks before work to check on getting some coiled spring bobbers.


----------



## hardwaterfan

man this forecast looks SWEET....what im seeing is only one high above freezing in the 10-day. every other number is at or below 32! woohoo! then again, ive been burned several times before. but its looking like next weekend is a go!

icebucket, thanks for the updates, wont be too much longer!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thursday 12/04 ice observations:

Ladue Reservoir: Wide Open
Nesmith Lake: Wide Open
North Reservoir (Portage Lakes): 90% Ice Covered
Springfield Lake: Wide Open
Mogadore: West of St Rt 43:Wide Open
Mogadore: East of St Rt 43: 90% Ice Covered


----------



## mrphish42

Forcast, has it in the "teens" for tomorrow morning.......That'll be a big help....Another "clipper" for tomorrow nite......hope to keep the snow fall to a minimum.......Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan

i noticed after that 3 day warm up that a few ponds here in the neighborhood still had some ice cover. i thought for sure everything would be open. gonna be walkin with confidence next weekend i hope.


----------



## leadcorebean

i was on the pond at my work today in twinsburg.. not sure how thick it was but ill bring the auger mon and ill be fishing.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Friday 12/05/2008 1:45 pm

Mogadore: West of St Rt 43: 10&#37; ice covered... mostly wind protected shorelines & small bays. (Large part of lake is still 90% open water)

Mogadore: East of St Rt 43: 90% Ice covered., Ice slowly getting thicker. 

Springfield Lake: 100% open water

North Reservoir: 90% ice covered., UNSAFE at this time


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN......Was at MOG. with Mark today.....sorry our paths didn't cross...We cut test holes at Palm and CLR....( catch thread on "officially on the ice") ...Jon Sr.


----------



## fish master

went to mosquito lake this morning and it is still wide open with some exceptions not safe tho hopefully in the next few weeks to come,


----------



## hardwaterfan

got on a large pond today. 2.5" of good ice. BUT shoreline is really unsafe in areas. had to walk a few hundred feet to find a spot to get on. actually had open water near shore in some spots. i had about 5 nice hits but they all got off. 4 gills and 1 bass i imagine. 20 degrees and windy! i was frozen to the bone (underdressed....it was mostly a scouting mission. i had my vex, a rod, my auger, and some maggots). rod was all frozen, i couldnt reel. thats why i couldnt catch anything. about 10' of water. i cant even think about ice fishing again until friday so i had to do it. a new "earliest ever" for me by one day.


----------



## fish master

went by ladue today the only ice i seen was in one of the bays so id say its about 5% cover not safe tho..


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday 12/16/2008 Observations:

North Reservoir, Portage Lakes 75&#37; Skim Ice
Long Lake: 90% Skim Ice
East Reservoir: 75% Skim Ice
Mogadore: St Rt 43 Westside: 90% Covered: Skim Ice
St Rt 43 Eastside: 90% Covered: Skim Ice
Congress Lake Road: East: 90% Skim Ice
Congress Lake Road: West: Open water with 75% Skim Ice
Palm/Saxe Road: Thicker ice, but nobody on it at 7:00 PM
Ladue: 90% Skim Ice


----------



## icebucketjohn

Ice Report: Same as yesterday: Skim Ice all over the place. *NOBODY IS ICE FISHING ON ANY OF THE LAKES:*

Ladue
Mogadore
Springfield
Nesmith
North
West 
East
Long
Punderson
Little Punderson

It ain't ready yet guys... we need some nightime temps in the teens.


----------



## mrphish42

IbJohn.......Man that list is getting so long .....you going to need a secretary just for your posts.....Got to save your finger strength for pullin in the fishes...But as always, thanks for the info. PS.....Sent you a PM.......Jon Sr.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thursday 12/17

Saw "Test Holes" drilled at Palm Rd (Mogadore Reservoir), but abosolutely *NOBODY ICE FISHING ANYWHERE*, including the following:

Mogadore
Ladue
Punderson
Springfield
North
East
Turkeyfoot
Long


----------



## fishing_marshall

The forecast is looking good for ice making starting tomorrow.


----------



## Reellucky

Just saw the 14 day forecast and I might be officially selling my ice gear and pull out the bass boat from storage. I also am sending a very long letter to Accuweather and accusing them of mind games. Looked 2 days ago and they called for cold,cold,and more cold. The 2 week looked like something from upper Canada. Now it looks like Winter in Tennessee is coming. We have this tiny cold front followed by high's of 46,46,48,48, Hell might as throw a darn 75,70, and 90 in the mix just to shake it up some more. Nothing but mounds of snow building on top of questionable ice in Michigan making for more BAD ICE. I'm telling you guys, while getting worked up the last month I realized that in the future, NO ICE in DECEMBER no matter what the weather calls for, and might as well just come to terms with having maybe a week or two of ice and just waiting that out for soft water for the boat. Now, I know it's not even officially Winter yet, but the trend of years past and a trend already setting in this year calls for a few days of cold to get things going followed by 2-3 days in the high 40's and low 50's throughout the rest of the Winter. We will see this pattern for the rest of the Winter. Seriously, bring on Spring and send the snow North. 

I feel like the Grinch today!!!! I'd like to put on the gloves and go a few rounds with Mother Nature( she's not that tough) Show me what you got you old lady, I bet you can't get cold in your old age. To chicken to freeze up!!!!!!! 

Ok, I feel a bit better....

Correction- highs starting after Christmas. 39,35,37,46,46,39,47,49,48. 

OK, now I feel sick....


----------



## mrphish42

IBJOHN......I was at Palm Rd. yesterday......Had not been there since just before last rain and warmer temp's. I could not believe the shape that last spell had on the ice there......All that cloudy ice...that connects with that thinner clear ice and the amount of area that the thinner ice covers....I know that the long range forcast was for really colder temps......but it's going to take a lot to get it back to where it previously was (when it pushed 4") a couple of weeks ago......OH WELL.....One step forward......three steps back. Also those test holes you mentioned, I didn't drill them......Told myself, not even worth venturing out there.......could not safely get get to where I would have wanted to fish any.......Headed home, but detoured to Marks and spent a couple hours yakin.....and going over some of the thousands of ice jigs and flies that he has.........some span back 40 or 50 years and are the original ones that I used way back then......They are still brand new and mounted on the cards......Ask him to show you sometime,when you are there. Total trip down memory lane...........Jon Sr.


----------



## mrphish42

Reellucky.........We all feel your pain guy.........Sooner or later!!!!!!!!!! Glad you feel better.....PS. Mother Nature just passed thru the woods in my back yard.....Had a alum. bat(semi-hiddin) behind her skirt......Damn...Hope that she didn't catch your post and headed your way......OH well, Happy Hoildays to you guy..............Jon Sr.


----------



## Reellucky

She's going to need that bat if she thinks she has a chance with this PO'd ice fisherman. We have had some good battles in the past. Funny how she always wins but not without a few choice words thrown her way. BTW Mr.Phish. thank you for the PM about the lure's. I think I will be making a drive this weekend to the baitshop looking for some....good looking out!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan

reel lucky, which part of Ohio are you from? here (between cleveland and akron) every single day in the 10 day forecast is below average. 

i dont pay as much mind to inaccuweather anymore. theyre forecasts are always wild. especially their 11-15 days. check out intellicast.com and weather.com. from what i see things are good and promising, not bad.

what im seeing:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH0965

highest day is 34 (today). average high is 36-37 for the 10 day. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/44087?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

same forecast

i see what youre saying about accuweathers forecast. i hope theyre wrong. but like i said the more i watch their forecasts the less i trust them. i have the most faith in those other two i mentioned. on the other hand this IS Ohio and weve been burned many times before.


----------



## swone

I have the most confidence in the U.S. Weather Service. Their site can be a little hard to navigate, but I save my local forecast page on my favorites and I am rarely disappointed. I work outside in the summer so an accurate forecast is extremely important to me all year long. I have had the paint washed off a few houses by relying on weather.com. Just my 2 cents, but I don't really think anybody does that good of a job over more than 2 to 3 days in advance. That being said, Sunday and Monday night are supposed to be 10 and 11, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...lat=40.807917&smap=1&mp=0&map.x=135&map.y=204

This is a link to my local forecast for Green. You can get your local forecast by typing your zip code in the bar at the top. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Reellucky

I'm in the Cleveland area but my ice spots are between Wellington and Willard. I was just discussing this last night with a buddy. I'm fine when we get these average temps for the time of year, 30's as a general. I can wait and wait no problem. But, when I see the teens and single digits I can't seem to control myself. I see visions of ice forming on my favorite spots. Then, I see the 14 day with high's not going above 32 and lows dipping into the teens for two weeks and by gosh I'm like a kid in a candy shop. At this point nothing can phase me until the very next day I see temps like highs of 46,48,49 and it just smacks me in the face. I mean how in the heck can I see 20,20,21,28,23,27,16 on Monday night, then on Tuesday morning it shows 38,39,36,41,46,49,48,14,21,47. Why didn't my parents raise me to be a lying weatherman!!!! Gotta love that job-- How about a Doppler 1,000,000,000.....Do you think that equipment will work better.... Heck, time for work, maybe that will make this all better.  Bah Humbug!!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

It looks like another busted weekend for ice fishing.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Weather.com report for New Philadelphia is showing a low of 8 sunday. A high of 19 and low of 10 monday. After that its mid 30's and mid 20's highs and lows the rest of the 10 day.


----------



## [email protected]

Just got some time off untill after the 1st, 4 weeks ago it looked like we might be on it at Christmas, as I sit here and post this its raining buckets in New Castle.


----------



## jay2k

Maybe if you wait another day it will change back again! Checked intellicast like hardwater posted and the temps there are pretty chilly for the next week. All depends on where you go and who you trust. If we get a bunch of ice this early we'll all be burned out by febuary. Won't we?!


----------



## erieflyguy

This sleet and slush rain we're getting is probably going to burn off what little ice was starting to form. 

It's my fault guys- I ordered a bunch of ice fishing tackle online yesterday and everytime I do stuff like that- the Ohio ice fishing gods feel the need to put me in my place.


----------



## mrphish42

erieflyguy......That's cool......THANKS for taking the rap. Every Ram needs a "BUTT TO BUTT" so thanks for offering yours up.......On the side of buying something for ice fishing........We all take a shot in the a$$ on that one....is there a better cure for cabin fever........than ordering/buying more ice fishing stuff for a fishing season that "ISN'T GUARANTEED TO ARRIVE" ....Me thinks not......Happy Holidays..........Jon Sr.


----------



## Lewzer

> It's my fault guys- I ordered a bunch of ice fishing tackle online yesterday and everytime I do stuff like that- the Ohio ice fishing gods feel the need to put me in my place.


Do worry too much. I picked up boat rod holders last night so the water will now freeze 12" thick and won't be gone till mid June. 
Mrphish, I was at Palm Rd and Sunnybrook Rd about 5:30 last night. Would have stopped at Marks if I knew you were going to be there.


----------



## erieflyguy

Lewzer said:


> Do worry too much. I picked up boat rod holders last night so the water will now freeze 12" thick and won't be gone till mid June.
> Mrphish, I was at Palm Rd and Sunnybrook Rd about 5:30 last night. Would have stopped at Marks if I knew you were going to be there.


I hope you're right. 

Mrphish, to me, the ability to buy fishing stuff online is like placing a cheeseburger infront of Rose O'Donnell...we all have our vices.


----------



## mrphish42

Lewzer(mike) Not to worry ...I'll run into you at marks yet.......Have a safe and Happy Holiday......PS. Just looked out the window as I'm typing this (to notice) that the creek in my side yard.......is quickly on it's way to being a "river"......Oh well......Jon Sr.


----------



## jay2k

Took a looksie at congres lake rd. and palm rd. Both are toast. Congress was almost all open water, both sides. Palm still had some ice, but was completly covered with water. Seen some open water there as well. Couldn't believe it was almost gone! Back to where we started. All the lakes I want to fish this year haven't had any ice anyways.


----------



## saugeyesam

you guys know what we need ? we need big daddy to do his ice dance for us! does anyone know if Carl will be doing his ice fishing seminar at gander mountain again this year? always a good time there and very informative ! 
it will happen guys i read in the farmers almanac that winter temps this year are supposed to be way below average for the great lakes region. all the way through til April.


----------



## Big Joshy

the 10 day forecast looks good nothing over 35 for 10 days and lows in the single digits some nights. Lots of wind might keep things from locking up quickly though.


----------



## Perchy101

Big Joshy said:


> the 10 day forecast looks good nothing over 35 for 10 days and lows in the single digits some nights. Lots of wind might keep things from locking up quickly though.


Thats what i've been seeing for the past 2/3 days...

I just checked again, and they blew it up.

Weds going to 43 with a few "snow" showers.

Friday going to be 48

Saturday 38 with "Showers"


----------



## hardwaterfan

not good, went back to that pond behind my house and the rain opened up all the shoreline areas out to about 5'. and that last high wind/warm two days really screwed everything up. theres gray ice out in the middle..... but it seems like were going backwards here. if we could swear on this site id have a lot more to say.


----------



## Weekender#1

I just read in the Northwest Ohio section that some guys are out drilling through the ice at the Findlay Res #1 with around 3 inches of ice. I am trying to get home to test the ice myself but I am flying today, I will tell you what it is locked up here in Minneapolis, fricken snowing too. But I will be home this afternoon grab the auger and venture out if possible.


----------



## Reellucky

To my surprise, some ponds towards Wellington are froze over, all had shore ice on them. Oberlin res. was open but happy to report decent ice around the rim of the lake, maybe about 50 ft out. A solid 2'' of ice. These lakes are READY to freeze over. Just need the right formula. If the weather would co-op, we would be fishing before long. I know of one spot ill be on Tuesday afternoon. Now is the time we need the forecasters to be wrong. If it just would drop a few degrees from what they are saying, the ice we get the next few days might hang on till the next cold blast. I see a decent change from 24 hours ago on accuweather. Temps not as high as yesterday.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday 12/20/2008 11:00 am

*80% Ice Covered, 1/2" ice
Main Channel is open*

*Sorry guys for the bad news.*


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday 12/20/2008 2:00 PM

Nesmith: Wide Open
Springfield: Shoreline ice only
Mogadore: Rt 43 East at the Boathouse: Wide Open
Rt 43 West: 60% Ice


----------



## joerugz

Mog.
Palm Rd. - Open in middle, shoreline has 1".
Dam area - All iced in, shoreline 1".

WB - back bays 1".
Lots of hunters in the area. Talked to one guy, he said he was all over since sun up and didn't see a thing.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday 12/20 5:45 PM

*Ladue Reservoir:*

Rt 43 West: Iced over, less than 1"
Rt 43 East: Iced over, Less than 1"
Rt 422 North: 80% Iced over
Rt 422 South: Iced over, Less than 1"
Boathouse: Iced over, 1"-1 1/2"


----------



## sam kegg

its hard to tell with this ohio weather... a few weeks ago i thought id be out on the ice by xmas... bummer.. i think im just gonna go set my shanty up in the back yard .get drunk and pretend that im on the ice, im sure some one will call the mental ward for me,,,,, ugh


----------



## icebucketjohn

sam kegg: Can't agree more. My shanty has been setup in the basement more than on the ice sofar this season. I think I've worn out my new line tinkerin' with lures, etc and will most likely have to change it before we get good first ice.

... Bet guys will try Mogadore at Palm Raod today. I wont make it out to check the ice there... maybe at OSP, but it wasnt frozen over, let alone safe yesterday.


----------



## mrphish42

Sam/Sam/Sam.....We'll never tell on you man.....Bet you set that shanty up and over half the guys here.....will be pullin up on your street....Guess that's what it's going take. Someone "BRAVE" like you to get this thing goin this season.....As I said....pop up the shanty!!!!!! bring out the beer!!!!!!!!!!!! and it won't take a crazy man, to figure out that there won't "BE A SHORTAGE OF ICE FOR LONG"......HUMMMMM......WHICH COOLER, would the "jumbo perch fishin be best in.......and while I ponder that......"please pass me a BUD LIGHT"......Jon Sr. PS. Man...... was that an easy way to have all that ice show up......Wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## sam kegg

thanks guys ... so far in the back yard... i caught a buzzz and a lil frost bite...lol


----------



## icebucketjohn

Catch any GRASS PIKE yet??


----------



## Reellucky

Who deleted my post? And for what reason? Or was I dreaming when I thought I put a post up.


----------



## sam kegg

know but it looks like my dogs been eating carpet..


----------



## mrphish42

Sam......Since you mentioned dogs.....be very careful using those "jiggin raps" in your back yard. Walleye arn't the only things they'll catch.....You snag that dog of yours in the "rear end"......and man he'll show you how to make "smoke fly off the runners on your shanty.....BE SAFE GUY....Jon Sr.


----------



## sam kegg

thanks bud u too. see ya out on the ice guys


----------



## peple of the perch

went to a small farm pond today, didn't fish it but just checked the thickness of the ice. There was a Good 3 1/2" of ice on it.


----------



## fish master

north end of skeeter is fishable i was ou ton it today real bad wind tho felt like -8 out there. some spots thin


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sunday 12/21/08 5:00 pm Report

*Portage Lakes:*
North: *WHITE CAPS*.... 50% ice covered
Hower: 70% ice covered
Long 60% ice covered
East: 30% ice covered

*It's bitter cold but the wind isnt helping our cause any.*


----------



## Reellucky

Oberlin, ice on edges, waves 2-3' Wellington Up ground, no ice, 3-4' waves. 
Wellington Lower, 75% Covered, 1-2 inches
Findley State Park, 95% iced over. 3-4" in the shallow end. Will be fish able tomorrow. 
Spencer Lake- 85% covered. 1-2" unsafe.
Most farm ponds in the surrounding area have 3-4 inches. 
I'll be hitting ice tomorrow somewhere..


----------



## icebucketjohn

WOW.. What a change. Should be some decent ice on a few places since Sunday's cold temps. 

*(I'd still be cautious b/c those high winds certainly prevented good, solid ice formation during the day, yesterday).* 

Most likley, I'll take a ride around Portage Lakes & do a report

*Good, SAFE, fishing guys*!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...icebucketjohn...Easy big guy...Fox8 News..from Tuesday through the weekend...40's and upper 30's...however this is Ohio could change by this evening...May have to bite the bullet a little longer...
[COLOR="Blue...FINGERS CROSSED....C.L...[/COLOR]


----------



## Big Daddy

I wish that cold would stick around for a few days... Hopefully, it won't rain all that much this week...


----------



## hardwaterfan

yeah the rain seems to have been the killer so far this season.

wind is our friend when the temp is 8 degrees 

it might delay the ice, but when it does harden up it will harden up QUICK and THICK  thats what we really needed, brutal cold and wind together for a day or two.


----------



## Lundy

hardwaterfan said:


> wind is our friend when the temp is 8 degrees
> 
> it might delay the ice, but when it does harden up it will harden up QUICK and THICK  thats what we really needed, brutal cold and wind together for a day or two.


OK I'm confused or uneducated or both. 

How and what effect does the wind have on ice thickness?

I understand wind and heat dissipation but once ice covered how does wind play a role in further ice (non snow covered) development or speed of ice growth, thickness?

Thanks


----------



## hardwaterfan

it is my belief that wind constantly refreshes (cold or heat) against any other material. 

i meant specifically for open water, instead of just a calm night of cold temps which might chill the top few inches of water, a super windy night might chill the top 3' of water. (just guessing)

even if its ice covered, ice grows because of cold applied to the top of the ice. the cold travels through the ice to where it contacts lake water, then ice freezes from the bottom. so the colder and windier it is, the faster the ice will thicken. if its calm there will be slightly warmer air near the ice. if its windy that warmer air gets blown away. 

if winds are calm, 8 degrees will chill anything, your body, a lake, anything. to a point and over a period of time. 

if winds are 20-30 gusts then that cold air in contact with the other material is constantly refreshed. its chills ice, water, anything, much faster because that air is always 8 degrees and the slightly "warmed" air (warmed from contact with the other object) is blown away immediately and refreshed with "new" 8 degree air.


----------



## Perchy101

hardwaterfan said:


> it is my belief that wind constantly refreshes (cold or heat) against any other material.
> 
> i meant specifically for open water, instead of just a calm night of cold temps which might chill the top few inches of water, a super windy night might chill the top 3' of water. (just guessing)
> 
> even if its ice covered, ice grows because of cold applied to the top of the ice. the cold travels through the ice to where it contacts lake water, then ice freezes from the bottom. so the colder and windier it is, the faster the ice will thicken. if its calm there will be slightly warmer air near the ice. if its windy that warmer air gets blown away.
> 
> if winds are calm, 8 degrees will chill anything, your body, a lake, anything. to a point and over a period of time.
> 
> if winds are 20-30 gusts then that cold air in contact with the other material is constantly refreshed. its chills ice, water, anything, much faster because that air is always 8 degrees and the slightly "warmed" air (warmed from contact with the other object) is blown away immediately and refreshed with "new" 8 degree air.


Wow, see what happens when we are all stuck in the house waiting on ice... We come up with new ways to make the ice thicker, faster. :G


----------



## hardwaterfan

lol  not a new way.... for the same reason, about 10 days ago winds were warm and very brisk, and it ruined everything. whether its warm or cold, wind magnifies the effects of whatever the temp. is. in my opinion.


----------



## wave warrior

no expert here and i do like your reasoning BUT the last i heard wind chill affects FLESH only... no inanimate object such as ice can "feel" the effects of wind chill that our bodies do...


----------



## hardwaterfan

not wind chill. wind chill is what you feel when the wind strips the warmer air away from your body under your clothes. if you were outside on a calm day in 8 degrees fully clothed you'd be warm. on a windy day its harder to keep that slightly warmer layer of air near your body. if you were truly 8 degrees youd be dead. 

wind chill is rate of heat transfer not an actual temperature.

a couple examples of what im thinking.

1. youre cooking and you grab a hot pot. your hand is burned. your hand went way up in temp. but the key is that the pot you touched just dropped in temp.

2. you swallow an ice cube. the ice cube rises in temp. and your body drops in temp. 

its all about the flow of heat or cold from one thing to another. if you put a glass of water outside on a windy cold day it will freeze faster than on a calm day at the same temp. because the water is heating up the air around it.  the heat given off by freezing water has to go to the air. it has no place else to go. the faster that heat is drawn away then the faster the water will freeze. just my opinion and i very well may be dead wrong.


----------



## icebucketjohn

*Portage Lakes:* 

Monday 12/23/2008 11:00 AM Observations:

North: 100&#37; Froze Over
Long: 90% Frozen
Hower: 90% Frozen
East:90% Frozen (Open around small island on Eastern side)
Dietz's (Rt 619 Bridge): 80% Froze (Open on North side of bridge)
Miller: 90% Frozen
Old State Park: 100% Frozen (Drilled 1 hole, 3" ice)
West: 100% Frozen

*Didnt see anyone ice fishing*


----------



## powerstrokin73

i'm hopin someone give a report on mogadore today i am lookin to take tomarrow off work and hit the ice all day or if anyone is goin out anywhere and wouldn't mind me taggin along let me know, i have an old flasher i want to try out too. i would so rather be gettin paid to fish then sit here bored outa my mind doin nothin. please someone!!!! i am startin to get the shakes


----------



## bassmastermjb

Had a bunch of locals stop in for bait today.Most of them live in private communities around the Hudson,Streetsboro,Ravenna,Shalersville area.The lakes their fishing were 100&#37; open water 5 days ago and they're measuring the ice today between 3" and 4".We should pick up another 1/2"+ by tomorrow.I think it's time to finally wet a line ........Mark

I'll be out tonight drilling test holes at a couple of my favorite places.
Powerstroke, you can tag along with me tomorow if I find good ice tonight.


----------



## powerstrokin73

sounds good to me!!


----------



## fish master

I was on skeeter yesterday on the south side of rt88 causeway the ice there is about 3 to 4'' i went out about 300 yards,that was about it, it was very windy. i was the only one on it so i was very adventerus if ya know what i mean......the south end of the lake is still laggin behind but it is a big lake so its almost ready(fish at own risk) -fish master-:B


----------



## powerstrokin73

since its still aroun 11degrees in kent i'm SURE there are others thinkin the same thing as me there is going to be quite a few places that will be "fishable" come tomarrow morning i bet any good ice is gonna be turned into swiss cheese at some place with some being off for "Christmas Vacation" but its still early ice so we much all have partners for safety reasons, i am hopin bassmastermjb finds some good ice so i can accompany him tomarrow.


----------



## hardwaterfan

> went back to that pond behind my house and the rain opened up all the shoreline areas out to about 5'. and that last high wind/warm two days really screwed everything up. theres gray ice out in the middle..... but it seems like were going backwards here.


that was this past Friday afternoon, went back today (Monday afternoon) and the open rainwater shoreline was frozen solid, maybe 2" or so. walked out to the middle and drilled a couple holes, exactly 4". 

i know ill be out somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## icebucketjohn

*Portage Lakes: OLD STATE PARK (OSP) 3:30 PM*

Ice thickness: 2"-3"

3 Guys ice fishing...along southern shoreline & old, dead tree in the water;

Ice thins out quickly towards the channel. (Nobody venturing out to the channel area).

_*I'll be at OSP or Mogoadore Tuesday morning... depends on any reports from Mog today.*_


----------



## ParmaBass

Thanks John, what I been waiting to hear. Old, dead tree is better than sitting on the couch! 

Shoot me a pm tonight if you decide you're going to OSP in the morning.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Will do... I'd prefer Mogadore, but as I said earlier, l'm waiting to hear if anyone was on Mog today.


----------



## PapawSmith

Hope you guys are able to get out tomorrow ( I'm gonna try!!!). As much as I don't trust long range forcasts, I just looked up every one I could find and it's quite disappointing. After tomorrow and maybe early wednesday, it looks like it might be over for a couple weeks at least.  Good luck, and be safe, to all those that make it out and let us know how you did. 
My employer (wife) and I may take a trip to Northern Michigan for Christmas or South Geogria with the bass boat, can't decide. We did the celebration with the kids/grandkids yesterday so we are free this year for the holliday. If we head to MI we will take the shanty and all our gear to visit family and friends, drink lots of beer, and catch a few fish. I'm sure we'll find plenty hard water up there and, if it works out, I'll let you guys know. Complete with pics, I'ts about time I figured that picture crap out.  
Good luck fishing tomorrow, be safe, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mrphish42

ParmaBass.......I'm curious about those "FROGHAIR" slip bobbers I saw you mentioned earlier.....I was talking to Mark and RS73 about them...Where did you come in to contact with them at.....I've got to talk to (JOHN) this evening and see what he's lookin at, for tomorrow....Maybe all 5 of us can get hooked up tomorrow before the rains come back (wed).....Jon SR.


----------



## peple of the perch

I think they are the "hair" bobbers that the fly guys use for icefishing.


----------



## mrphish42

PapawSmith......Happy holidays to the both of you.....You have a real hard choice to make....North to hard water ......south to soft water.......Given any age factor....(like myself) sorry, the south wins......hands down. Even if it only turned out to be a "CRAPPIE" fishin trip...........Man I love those southern crappie......even more when I can catch them in my tee-shirt and seventy degrees........versus (well, you know where I'm going with that one) I've done Santee Cooper trips several times in my life......and what a tonic they are to my system.............Well "SIR".....travel safely.....fish frequently.....come home satisified.......and keep your friends here informed...Jon Sr.


----------



## powerstrokin73

icebucketjohn said:


> Will do... I'd prefer Mogadore, but as I said earlier, l'm waiting to hear if anyone was on Mog today.


I will be at CLR test drilling at 530-6 tomarrow moring if no good there i'm headin toward palm.
and if i get a call from my cuz and he aint working we are head toward OSP.I'm hoping mogadore is good too.


----------



## piscator

I am going somewhere tomorrow. I was thinking Mosquito but do not want to be alone. Might be at Mogadore, Can anyone tell me how to get to old state park and where there is a baitshop? Thanks for any help.


----------



## icebucketjohn

... Just got a phone call from a fishin bud and he said Palm Rd (Mogadore) was wide open on Sunday due to the high winds. If that's the case, then CLR wont be safe for atleast another day or so.


----------



## ParmaBass

FROGHAIR...I use these, the size is right, they are trout floats, but work perfect for icefishing. Dicks carries them and so does Gander. I want to get on the ice somewhere tommorow. If you guys are going tommorow let me know where. If all else fails, I'll most likely hit OSP sometime tommorow morning. 

And Piscador, as many times as I've been there I still can't give good directions! Too many turns! I'm sure someone will be able to help you out with directions.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## icebucketjohn

PB, PS73, Jay2k & Others: It looks like I'll be hitting OSP Tuesday morning for a few hours. The ice just isnt safe enough to venture elsewhere.


----------



## swone

piscator: Search for old state park road in Akron ohio on google maps. It should will print you out turn for turn directions.

correction: type in state park dr akron ohio. The other road name is wrong.


----------



## mrphish42

Parma......Thanks for the link on the Froghairs. From the pic. not to much different than the "thill" that I now use......and they also come in so very many sizes....Just wanted to get a visual to compare......just in case there was some new fangled thing-a-ma-bob..........that had got passed my nose and that might make catchin these ice bound fishes a little bit easier....I'm glad that work very well for you (as the simple little confidence makers) are what helps make sucess. Once again thanks for posting that link......Jon Sr.


----------



## Reellucky

Just pulled in. fished Findley State Park today. Had 6" as the most and 3" as the least. Fished the shallow end by the back ramp. the creek channel leading out is not that thick, maybe 3. But beyond that heading North is 3-6 until you hit the first main crack. That new ice is about 2.5-3 now. Did well in numbers, maybe 40. Most between 3-6 with only a few 7's. Fished close to a point in 5 ft. Active fish seemed to be glued to the bottom, fish up top where hard to catch. This would be a good place for some one to get out on safe ice and get bit throughout the day. Waxworms worked the best. I also seen Wellington upper is 100% covered and is 1" Lower is 3-3.5 with thinner ice towards the deeper end. Im heading to either Skeeter or Ladue tomorrow, if not then may be back in Wellington area.........this weather is going to kill it for awhile, so get it while you can......good Luck-----anyone going to either Ladue or mosquito tomorrow, Pm me......


----------



## mrphish42

Thanks for the info. on things out your way man.......Glad you took the time to share......Guys over our way are going to be going in different directions tomorrow....to see just how the conditions vary....Right now (I personally)am not ready to hit the big waters....... because of such a variable in degrees of thickness..... You'll probably will get some of the results of those ventures....tomorrow......after everyone explores.....Fish safely guy....Jon Sr.


----------



## bassmastermjb

I agree Jon Sr. When I saw the frog hairs the first thing I thought of was the Thill Ice-N-Fly bobbers with the ceramic incerts.They look to be identical.They're the only ice bobber I've used since they came on the market, just love 'em. Looks like tomorrow wil not be a god day to get away for a day on the ice.I need to meet someone in the morning and have a load of ice shanties getting delivered around noontime.For the guys getting out tomorrow.......BE CAREFUL. can't wait to hear how everybody does........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb

I almost forgot.......My favorite strip pit only had 3" of clear ice.I need at least 5" to feel comfortable there due to it's 55ft deep............Mark


----------



## rattletraprex

Checked the ice at a pond in Boliavar last night and found 3 1/2 to 4 in. Jumped up and down on it close to shore and it didn't make a sound. Very solid ice so Wave and I will be fishing it this morning. Just got laid off for the first time in 25yrs. so have the time now just need some ice! I hear you Mark on the 55ft. of water but does it really matter once it's over your head? lol. I'll get my fix in today and see what the rest of the week looks like. Still have ML season but after that bring on the ice! We'll report when we get back. Enjoy if you get on the ice today and be careful.


----------



## mrphish42

rattletraprex.....Glad to see that WW has his own personal Physical Therapist on board (to take care of him) on these ventures....I kinda believed you'd come thru for him......Sorry about the job thing tho..........These are some tough/ unpredictable times for sure....Have a safe ML season and I hope the ice season (if it lasts) will be good for you also...Happy Holidays to you and yours ......just make the best out of it..........Jon Sr.


----------



## nixmkt

8:30-9:00 am

Miller - Drilled two holes at end of docks at Dano's 2" and 2 1/2" thick

North - Two holes at ramp dock 1 3/4" and 2 1/2"

OSP - Didn't stop but two guys fishing along south side about 1/4 to 1/3 way out from ranger station to channel.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...nixmkt...Not thick enough for me ...Thanks for the report....C.L....


----------



## fish master

north end of skeeter has about 6'' of good ice went this morning ran into one other guy out there that just happend to b a ogf member. caught some perch dinks but better then being:S -fish master-


----------



## peple of the perch

theres going to be a tom of guy out there tommorrow. I might just be one of them... I stopped by a pond today it had 3-4" of ice on it. Hopefully this rain won't ruin it.


----------



## Big Joshy

calling for a half inch of rain and 50 weds but then right back to freezing thursday, then warm again. I can't thake this ohio up and down. I dont think the ice can either.

small deep pond I checked in columbus only has 2.5 inches of super good ice, but not for long.


----------



## powerstrokin73

started on Mogadore this morning at CLR 3 1/2 all the way to the island caught a few 2 10in perch and an 6in gill were the biggest, then headed to OSP with mrphish. had a good time hangin out B-S ing and meeting the other OGFer's that were at OSP


----------



## fishintechnician

i checked a small pond today at my parents house and it had between 4-5'' wanted to get the pole but had to come to work might hit it tommorow depending on what th eweather does tommorow. but i was on th eice for the first time this year it felt good


----------



## mrphish42

Thanks Evin...... for hookin up with me. I enjoy sharing the other half of the day at OSP with you......Still find it hard to believe that as it turns out.....you are one of my nephew's buddy's.......go figure on that one.....Oh yes......only a couple dozen more of your largest fish and we'd be gettin the oil hot for that fish fry.......Lookin forward to a return trip.....Jon Sr.


----------



## piscator

Fished today just north of the causeway in 8 ft of water. Did not want to risk moving too much. 4 inches of ice, but drilled one test hole and it spiderwebbed so I went no further out. Ended up with four crappies and 6 bluegill.


----------



## icefisherman4life

checked nimi c5 today 3 1/2 to 5 in there. good ice. the bay on main st. just past the boat launch had anywhere from 3 to 4 1/2 in. didnt fish though just checkin. then went to OSP and met up with some ogf members they had about 4in. hopefully this stupid rain and crappy warm up tomorrow dont kill it. be careful if anyone goes out use your own judgement.


----------



## Reellucky

Hit Ladue today, had max of 6" and min. of 4". Fished west of 44. Moved around a bunch, caught 15 perch, handful of gills, 2 crappie, and lost a fish that I fought for over 5 minutes. Top 3 all time on a ice rod outfit. It pulled drag like a pike and sat on the bottom like a cat. Probably a big Bass, thought if it was an eye or pike, id probably lose it from a bite off(3#line) Got in within a few ft from the hole and Bam, nothing!!! Unreal though...I was actually watching the jig on my camera pretty hard when I turned away for a second and it hammered it. It hit a jig and waxie. If only I would of seen it on the camera or at the hole. Side note. There are tons of perch in there. drilled over 20 holes and seen perch in 80% of them. On the small side but great numbers, no white perch sightings.Overall good day, and all by myself for the second straight day....


----------



## Perchy101

And now, we start over.


----------



## rattletraprex

Wave and I got our ice fix at the sportsman club pond yesterday. The ice didn't build much more then when we checked it the night before but it was still good to go. Right off the bat Jeff gets a gill and I catch a bass. I only caught three bass and Jeff iced a couple bass and a few gills and they shut down. It was nice to get in some hard water action. Doesn't look like we'll be doing that any time soon now but it was fun and the food Jeff cooked on the ice was tasty! When he sends me the pics I'll post them.


----------



## mrphish42

Rex and Wave........glad you two got the "RUST OFF" and will be cranked to go again........ so HAPPY HOLIDAYS to the both of you.......Jon Sr.


----------



## icebucketjohn

*One day on the ice is better than no-days.* 

These rains will put another kabash towards making more fish tales; so it looks like the next few days will be ziltch also.


----------



## wave warrior

was great to get out again!!! fishing wasnt as good as it usually is there but watching the vex light up for the first time in months was a rush!! 3''-4'' of clear/black ice...had a nice one get off...didnt see it but we have saugeye and trout stocked in there so who knows...all in all a great way to start the season!!! (as long as Rex drills holes i'll keep feeding him)!!!(cheaper than keeping Krusty in beers)!!!


----------



## rattletraprex

mrphish42 said:


> Rex and Wave........glad you two got the "RUST OFF" and will be cranked to go again........ so HAPPY HOLIDAYS to the both of you.......Jon Sr.


Happy Holidays to you also. Maybe before the ice season is done we'll get to fish together. I have the time now and we're not afraid to travel. My home town is Ravenna so know some of those areas well.


----------



## mrphish42

I thought that you mentioned it (RAVENNA) to me way back in a last ice season post......And yes it would be cool to get together with you and Wave.... for a day on the ice..... Jon Sr.......PS. We'll stay in touch.....and even something down your way (Tappen ?) wouldn't be out of the question....


----------



## rattletraprex




----------



## rattletraprex

mrphish42 Tappen is good there's some nice white bass,eyes and cats there you can pull thru the ice. Want to try Atwood more but our favorite is Piedmont for eyes. Will let you know when they are fishable.


----------



## hardwaterfan

fished a large pond yesterday that had 5 1/2" of ice, i couldnt beleive it! loud expansion cracks, very nice, clear ice. fishing was slow, but was still fun and nice to have relatively no worries about the ice.


----------



## mrphish42

Thats cool ......will keep my eyes open.. Thanks... Oh yah.....I hunted for years towards Flushing (on 331) and the last big Buck I shot.... was at Eygpt Valley.....My buddy's brother has a place just outside of Piedmont. I've fished Atwood and it does have some nice eyes.....but also a ton of (cigar eyes and saug's.......until later.........Jon Sr.


----------



## Wormdunker69

Got 5 to 6" here. Even today under the water there is still that much. Going, going, gone, out on the ice.

Bill aka wormdunker69


----------



## fishing_marshall

Checked two ponds last night that usually ice up pretty fast. Both barely had two inches so we didn't fish. This weather sucks! I can't wait to get back on the ice!


----------



## fish master

just got back from skeeter didnt fish tho it is 4:25 right now i drilled one hole on the south side of the causeway still has about 5 to 6" in some spot. seen some open water. the north side looks to scary to even test.. i hope tommorow dont kill it even more with this rain and the 60 degree weather...didnt go out very far about 50' out the ice was gettin black so i just stayed by shore...so if anyone is plannin to take a trip out there from afar its not worth it right now.. -Fish Master-


----------



## Ted Dressel

I went up to Indian Lake yesterday half way there it started to poor down rain.So instead of turning around to come home I went up there any way.Talked to afew Icers at that time it was 4in at Long Island.I did'nt go on the ice the rain was to heavy for my liking.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Friday 12/26 Observations:

- Dozen or so guys at OSP. 3"-4"
- One guy at Ladue (West of St Rt 44 & west of the Island) Blue Clam Style 
Shanty.
- 2 Guys on Punderson (Way out from the Marina)
- 3 Guys at East Reservoir at Burch's... one on the ice & 2 fishing off the dock


Nobody Ice Fishing on the following:

Ladue: St Rt 422
Mogadore (Palm Rd included) - Checked at 8:00 pm Friday night.
Mogadore (Congress Lake Road) - Checked at 8:15 pm Friday night
Springfield Lake (Checked at 1:30 pm Friday afternoon)
Turkeyfoot (Checked at 11:15 am Friday)
Little Punderson (Checked at 4:00 pm Friday)


----------



## icebucketjohn

Friday night's (12/26), sometimes high intensity rains will undoubtedly cause the waterways to reach maximum carrying capacity. Rivers will start to overflow their banks. Most likely, we'll lose shoreline ice due to the influx of more water into the dams, reservoirs, impoundments & lakes.

Will drive to OSP & give you guys a report.


----------



## peple of the perch

Ladue had no shoreline ice I had 2 walk out 4-6 feet to even get to the ice. I just turned around and went home, I got out on punderson for a half hour but didn't go out far a few marks no hits. but i was only in 4 fow.


----------



## Big Daddy

Drove by Nimisila and Portage today... No one on top of the water on the ice... LOL. Wasn't a wasted trip though... Took my new binoculars I got from santa and checked out the bald eagle at Nimi. The boys thought it was cool too!


Edges were toast... Going to be awhile before it firms up again...


----------



## icebucketjohn

Portage Lakes. OSP Saturday 1:00 pm

3 guys ice fishing on southern shoreline. I wasnt about to go out and check them out.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...With this warm spell moving in ...Sounds like it will be a while for good ice..So everyone will have to be calm.cool and collective a little longer..Went by WB today and the ice looked bad what ice there was...C.L....


----------



## nixmkt

GONE!

East, North, Long, & Nesmith were all open water this morning.

Anyone go by OSP or Nimi?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Went by Rockwell...this warm weather and that wind sure beat the hell out of the ice out there...and one small farm pond no ice at all......WHAT A BUMMER...C.L...


----------



## Cull'in

Drove by Moggy at 43 and Congress Lk. today. It was basically all open except for some junk the wind blew up on the banks.


----------



## nixmkt

Nimi was still open this morning but OSP was covered across the channel. Depending on how much snow we get, looks good for next week, maybe even the weekend.


----------



## fish master

went to skeeter last night then south end from what i could see was open. the north end has some thick skim on it but not close to even walkable yet.what a bummer. hopefully it will be back to where it was a weeka go.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday 12/30 Ice Report:

Ladue: Wide Open off St Rt 422 & St Rt 44

Portage Lakes: 
North: Wide Open
East: Wide Open
Turkeyfoot: Wide Open
Hower: Skim Ice
Miller: Skim Ice


----------

